# What prop pitch recommended for Yamaha 15 2 stroke on Carolina Skiff J14



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Papa said:


> Try powertech, give them a call they usually all ready know which prop best suits most boat configurations.


Are you copying and pasting this reply all over this forum to up your post count so you can sell something?


----------

